# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  سؤال ضروري عن معدل الهندسة الكيميائية

## راما1992

السلام عليكم جميعاً

ممكن أعرف قديش معدل القبول بالهندسة الكيميائية بكل جامعات الاردن 

ومشكورين سلفاً

----------


## حسان القضاة

بيختلف معدل القبول من جامعه لجامعة بس اقل معدل للقبول 80 ...وطبعا بالامكان دراسة التخصص موازي لاي شخص معدله فوق ال80
الجامعات الي بتدرس هالتخصص في الاردن 
الجامعة الاردنية ...التخصص 160 ساعة ...29 دينار ساعة التنافس و65 دينار للموازي
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا ...التخصص 159 ساعة ..رسوم الساعات 21 للتنتافس و50 موازي
جامعة الحسين بن طلال ..160 ساعة ..التنافس 28 والموازي 40
البلقاء التطبيقية ...159 ساعة ...التنافس 30 ..الموازي ب50 

اتوقع معدل القبول للتنافس للجامعات  بهالتخصص   بين 92-88 ...يمكن طلاب الهندسة الجدد عندهم معلومات اكثر مني
تحياتي

----------


## eman just

احنا بجامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
اقل معدل هو 91،1  في هاي السنة

----------

